# 23 yr old, was college worth it?



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

I graduated college in may with a BA in communications and minored in business admin. I did not think i would be still looking for a job in October but I still am. I have applied for 100s of entry level/career starting jobs(internships, clerical /admin, assistant positions, call center customer service rep, data entry, entry level state/gov, trainee positions, target, bestbuys, etc.) but nothing... I have had 1 phone interview, and 2 in person interviews since then.

One in person interview was a waste of my time because the ceo told me i didn't have experience lol... (even thought the job as clearly stated it was an entry level trainee position) which didn't even make any sense because the recruiter had seen my resume days before.. The 2nd interview went very well but i got an email from them saying that they "chose other candidates for a 2nd round of interviews".(I saw another job ad from them 1-2 weeks later for the same position).

I have 6 months total of customer service related work experience from summer jobs and about 4 months of volunteer experience. I know its not much but why cant someone give me a chance? Sometimes I feel that I should have never went to college and went straight to a technical school so I could specialize in something.

I guess degrees that are not (STEM) are worthless nowadays. These articles about the gaps of racial achievement and hiring preferences towards "white sounding names" articles aren't helping. 32k debt, 23 yrs old and still living with mommy and daddy.. I guess I spent 4 years of my life to be a salesman. lol if i am able to get the job in the first place. Do i have to go get a masters degree just to qualify for a clerical work/hr assistant job?This gets quite depressing...:blank:blank:blank:blank

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/27/racial-education-gap_n_5537530.html

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ruchika...foreign-sounding-name-change-it-to-get-a-job/


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

How do you get a major in communications with social anxiety lol? 

I have no advice for you sorry. I always have trouble finding jobs too. Takes months to get a job i hate and end up quitting after a few weeks. And so you feel better, stem degrees are useless too if it's not engineering.


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

I was a accounting major but the business related majors were all impacted. It would have taken me 6 years to graduate in accounting. I concentrated in communications in organizations and stayed away from pr classes lol. prozac and working out pushed me though the public speech classes :yes.

yea its definitely tough... I was surprised to find out the unemployment rates fell below 6%. Doesnt feel like it.
http://money.cnn.com/2014/10/03/news/economy/september-jobs-report-unemployment-below-6-percent/


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

I couldn't get a job with just my bachelors. I'm trying to finish up my masters this semester.


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

what makes it even worse is the fact that people that I knew in Highschool (and im happy for them) are making good money and have a better chance of getting hired than me. Since they already have 4 years of experience while I have a piece of expensive toilet paper.:doh

Lol and today I got an email that my job app was denied this is the reason the hr manager gave me:
"we did not determine that you had eighteen months of general clerical or data entry experience which included the use of a personal computer or other computer equipment" :bash

Lol... so you are telling me a person that has typed **** tons of papers, and has more than 120 semester units from an accredited college cannot type **** in a computer, use a phone, read or write? As if it takes a rocket scientist to do entry level data entry and clerical office work.:bash haha what a joke.:haha


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

Try volunteering and meeting others while doing so. I was offered office position jobs when I use to volunteer for this non-profit state health insurance company because they thought I was savvy with computers.

I would say that most liberal arts degree are entirely useless. Why not get a certification in something technical so you can at least get some work-related experience? There are courses you could complete in less than six months and wouldn't cost much.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

OP have you looked into recruiters/recruiting companies?


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

volunteering sounds good, so does getting a certificate. I will have to research what to get a certificate in. I think most of the frustration comes from comparing myself to my peers and the feeling of not being able to get a gf because I have no job, money and still live as a dependent in their parents home. :no

Yea I have signed up with robert and half, the only gig they have found for me was doing overnight inventory at a store for one day ( and yea I took it). I do call them once a week to let them know I'm available.


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

oh yeah and I have signed up with kelly something and some other college graduate recruiter.


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

In the mean time should I lie a little bit on my resume and say ive down data entry and clerical office work? and in additon to that... maybe taking off my degree when I apply to walmart/target/bestbuys to prevent being "over qualified"


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm job searching just like you. Not as long as you have, and I am still anxious and restless, so you're definitely feeling it harder than me. 

It's hard to get a catch for a job. Like you, I've also been applying for entry level jobs I could do and I've got experience (low-level, but still). Unlike you, though, I haven't received any definitive answers as to why I'm not chosen, and of course I interview terribly (I once forgot what one thing I did at my last job entailed, and my mind went blank - stupid anxiety).

Also, part of it is this time of year. Seasonal work is starting up right now, but most companies (not retail or service-work) are probably waiting until January to do any big hiring.

I would say not to lie on your resume. People do it, though, and it's your choice ultimately. I wouldn't, but that's just me. 

I don't have many tips, but I'll give one to you that I actually should be doing myself. You say you've had service-related work and volunteer experience. If you left on good terms and liked the people there, go back and visit them and be open about you're situation. I've done it in the past, and other people sometimes know things you don't know, like places that are starting up and may need employees, new stores coming to your area, etc. 

Also, like others said, certifications are great. I'd get some myself, but I'm so very indecisive about my future. Plus, I'm broke 

But, I don't know, just keep on doing what you've been doing. It's tough. Try not to get too down, or hard on yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

comfy said:


> volunteering sounds good, so does getting a certificate. I will have to research what to get a certificate in. *I think most of the frustration comes from comparing myself to my peers and the feeling of not being able to get a gf because I have no job, money and still live as a dependent in their parents home. :no*
> 
> Yea I have signed up with robert and half, the only gig they have found for me was doing overnight inventory at a store for one day ( and yea I took it). I do call them once a week to let them know I'm available.


I am in the exact same position as you except I'm one year younger, and this is also the thing that hurts me the most I can't progress in any other areas of my life without a job and money. I have also applied to hundreds of data entry/call centre jobs and they also say I don't have enough experience which is pretty ridiculous for jobs so simple. I don't know where to turn to next, all of my friends found jobs in their fields so soon after graduating and here I am dying to so some lame call centre work (which I don't even mind, anything is a start).


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

When I graduated in 2013, it took me almost a year to find a job. That period was rather frustrating as I could not even find a job as a ****en cleaner! I graduated with a degree in psychology and I concur with the people in this thread in that university degrees are absolute useless (especially in the humanities field) and that you might as well use them as toilet paper. I have a job now and I work as an online teacher. It pays crap but it has been of use at least. I have also found another teaching job where I will teach from home which is fantastic for me as a person with SA and the pay is good as well so I can't wait to start my new job!


----------



## lonely worl d (Oct 13, 2014)

comfy said:


> I guess degrees that are not (STEM) are worthless nowadays. These articles about the gaps of racial achievement and hiring preferences towards "white sounding names" articles aren't helping. 32k debt, 23 yrs old and still living with mommy and daddy.. I guess I spent 4 years of my life to be a salesman. lol if i am able to get the job in the first place. Do i have to go get a masters degree just to qualify for a clerical work/hr assistant job?This gets quite depressing...:blank:blank:blank:blank
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/27/racial-education-gap_n_5537530.html
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/ruchika...foreign-sounding-name-change-it-to-get-a-job/


It seems to be mostly about what university you go to. Go to Oxford, Cambridge, LSE, Imperial etc and you're almost guarenteed a job. I read a post yesterday from a girl who got a 2:2 from LSE (it's equivalent to about 50%) and she is already on £30k plus. It really annoys me. I'm doing a STEM degree (Physics) and predicted a first but I'll be amazed if I get a great job like she has. I don't go to one of the target universities that are high up the league tables. Education is a comodity these days.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

lonely worl d said:


> It seems to be mostly about what university you go to. Go to Oxford, Cambridge, LSE, Imperial etc and you're almost guarenteed a job. I read a post yesterday from a girl who got a 2:2 from LSE (it's equivalent to about 50%) and she is already on £30k plus. It really annoys me. I'm doing a STEM degree (Physics) and predicted a first but I'll be amazed if I get a great job like she has. I don't go to one of the target universities that are high up the league tables. Education is a comodity these days.


That's not really true. The most important thing is having some work experience as a lot of grads dont and then they wonder why they ant get a job when they graduate. Obviously if you go to Oxford you are in a different league, but outside of the top schools the most important things are job experience, 2:1 or higher, and not a useless subject.

For example, I am studying business studies with open university, which anyone can go to, and I also have some work experience. This summer I applied for a prestigious internship at Lloyds headquarters and almost got it, so it's not just about what school you go to.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Relevant experience is the most important thing in getting any job nowadays as nearly all employers have become too lazy and selfish to run graduate programs like they did in the past to give new graduates an entry into the workforce.

I am having the same problem, not getting jobs in my field after 2yrs of applying because of my lack of experience (only about 1.5yrs). So I am stuck never getting experience and so I have to look into doing something else. 

The government doesn't care, in fact this is all part of their plan to drive down wages and help big business. Importing half a million migrants into the country each year and adding additional competition to an already high surplus of labour (there is 750,000 unemployed people in my country for only 150,000 job vacancies at any one time). The governments of all our countries have let down their people as they are completely beholden to big business and only care about themselves. It is a recipe for massive societal unrest, which has already been seen in some parts of the world.


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

i decided to lie a little on my resume. the 6 months grace time is almost up and i need to start paying the monthly fees for the 32k school loan. My parents wont be able to pay for it and I also do not want to be a burden. My peers who who also majored in communication concentrations have all found work and I'm here still depending on mommy and daddy. Life isn't fair so i have to adapt and do what it takes for someone to give me chance to show them I'm a hard worker and a valuable asset.


----------



## tunaz (Oct 16, 2014)

OutsideR1 said:


> That's not really true. The most important thing is having some work experience as a lot of grads dont and then they wonder why they ant get a job when they graduate. Obviously if you go to Oxford you are in a different league, but outside of the top schools the most important things are job experience, 2:1 or higher, and not a useless subject.
> 
> For example, I am studying business studies with open university, which anyone can go to, and I also have some work experience. This summer I applied for a prestigious internship at Lloyds headquarters and almost got it, so it's not just about what school you go to.


It's true that experience is king, but it's slightly worrying that you were rejected for an internship, isn't that working for free?


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

tunaz said:


> It's true that experience is king, but it's slightly worrying that you were rejected for an internship, isn't that working for free?


Can be free, but a lot of internships actually do pay. Since internships are a great way to gain experience and are highly regarded by employers, it can actually be tough to get an internship because the competition for them is usually high.


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

The job market is stupid right now and it largely has to do with the Baby Boomers generation retiring later than usual and not understanding that life isn't the same as it is now. Back in the 60s and 70s you could get a college tuition for basically free and anyone could work their way through college washing dishes and pumping gas. Also, you were almost literally guaranteed employment. The baby boomers now hold onto all the high paying jobs and have made it so a bachelors degree is basically the new high school diploma.

Its "you need experience" to get a job, but you can't get experience without a job. Also, starting life off with crushing debt isn't a great way to start your life. Is it worth it? Of course it is. Is the ridiculous amount of debt that you can't get rid of worth it? NO.


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

Just had an interview yesterday hopefully they request a 2nd round interview this coming week. My parents want me out of the house and see me as a failure to launch. They keep on reminding me that people my age should be living independently.So i got the **** outta here. just wish my school loans would disappear.


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

ComeAndSee said:


> The job market is stupid right now and it largely has to do with the Baby Boomers generation retiring later than usual and not understanding that life isn't the same as it is now. Back in the 60s and 70s you could get a college tuition for basically free and anyone could work their way through college washing dishes and pumping gas. Also, you were almost literally guaranteed employment. The baby boomers now hold onto all the high paying jobs and have made it so a bachelors degree is basically the new high school diploma.
> 
> Its "you need experience" to get a job, but you can't get experience without a job. Also, starting life off with crushing debt isn't a great way to start your life. Is it worth it? Of course it is. Is the ridiculous amount of debt that you can't get rid of worth it? NO.


yep im preparing myself to live like a poor college student again once I move out.(ramen noodles,fast food, costco samples lol)


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

lol my degree arrived in the mail today, I had the urge to throw it in the trash


----------

